# Invisible Chair



## mdcrisp2000 (Sep 22, 2007)

I was trying to get the classic 'mid-jump' shot. I was a tiny bit too late though...


----------



## JamesD (Sep 22, 2007)

Blame it on shutter lag. 

Sweet shot though.  It does indeed look like an invisible chair.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 23, 2007)

At least you could create your "invisible chair" photo!
Look at *my* cat-mid-jump blooper here   !


----------



## poopingfish (Oct 21, 2007)

I could see this showing up on google with a funny caption.
Gotta love animals!


----------



## exililly (Oct 24, 2007)

aw, that's cute. it made me laugh.
you should piano in place of the sink!


----------



## kierukei (Oct 26, 2007)

Cute.


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 29, 2007)

Funny.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Oct 30, 2007)

exililly said:


> aw, that's cute. it made me laugh.
> you should piano in place of the sink!


 

Looks like Schroeder from "Charlie Brown".


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

haha thanks everyone! If there's any photoshop wizards out there who can add a piano, then please do. That'll be hilarious!


----------

